# new member from WV



## Kaegun Jackson (12 mo ago)

Hi everyone, just like to say hello and I'm excited to be here part of the form. I am a hunter by heart but do some target shooting.


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

Welcome neighbor


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

KaegunJackson.


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

Welcome to AT from northern Illinois.


----------



## dfrauenkron (12 mo ago)

Welcome from chilly Minnesota!


----------



## Harley18RK (Aug 19, 2019)

Welcome Aboard


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

Welcome to AT from California


----------



## archeryfanatic1 (Dec 13, 2017)

Welcome Kaegun Jackson from WV, to AT, you'll find a wealth of knowledge here.


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

welcome to AT


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome from Penn State


----------



## kornuf21 (Jan 9, 2022)

Welcome to the group


----------



## Jtcollin (10 mo ago)

Welcome


----------



## TSal (10 mo ago)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Bdavis89 (6 mo ago)

Welcome


----------



## Bray2kay (7 mo ago)

Welcome from southern wv


----------



## Dustin Clays (Dec 6, 2021)

Welcome from TX.


----------



## kmturlington (6 mo ago)

Welcome!


----------



## luna217 (6 mo ago)

Welcome!


----------



## mlarreur (5 mo ago)

Welcome


----------



## Coralx (6 mo ago)

Welcome to AT from CA!


----------



## noahmay115 (Aug 13, 2019)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## mkummet (Mar 11, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## Artys2123 (1 mo ago)

New as well. Welcome


----------



## NPET51 (Dec 28, 2021)

Welcome!


----------

